# Which bag to buy



## Jill N

I want to buy a smaller crossbody bag that can fit all my needs. I have mostly all chanel and want a change. Which one do you think is the one you would buy. I’m pretty causal and wear leggings a lot and not a super dressy person as I work from home.


----------



## Prada Psycho

The nylon messenger gets my vote hands down.  I can't imagine that triangle bag being user friendly.


----------



## catonabridge

The triangle bag is just cool. It feels more “of the now.” On the other side, the reissue has such staying power.


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

I like the first one better. It seems like it's more user-friendly and functional. The triangle bag doesn't seem like it has a lot of room and feels as though it wouldn't be as functional as the first one.


----------

